# Stop the bullshit, Im bulking. Im in need of advice, not maths



## Fruity (Jan 18, 2015)

To gain big mass muscle I need to eat at a *caloric *surplus, that surplus needs be no bigger then 400 *calories*.


Im hearing a lot of  _bodybuilders need Carbohydrates_ too. 

I understand the calorie and the protein bit, but where do Carbohydrates get into the equation ??

And if I really need them, how many do I need ?


Until now iv just been keeping track of calories and protein.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

2g per pound of bodyweight is a decent place to start.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 18, 2015)

Think of carbs as the fuel.  Your body needs energy to build muscle and to get through grueling workouts.  They also keep your brain functioning.  I mean, I think that's a good thing.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2g per pound of bodyweight is a decent place to start.


He said he doesn't want to do math though. That's way too complicated.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol this guy. " Im in need of advice,  not math"  ok, here's my advice, shut the fuk up and EAT you fukin pussy!!! Just eat! from the moment you get out of bed till the moment you go to sleep. EAT! EAT! EAT!


----------



## Canadian muscle (Jan 18, 2015)

2 g of protein per pound, 3-4 grams of carbs per pound, and the rest fats. most your fats should be coming from whole eggs, and meat. There is not really a need for added fats when you are eating that much


----------



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2015)

Canadian muscle said:


> 2 g of protein per pound, 3-4 grams of carbs per pound, and the rest fats. most your fats should be coming from whole eggs, and meat. There is not really a need for added fats when you are eating that much



Ummm maybe you didn't read his post. He doesn't care about the math.


----------



## antique (Jan 18, 2015)

Canadian muscle said:


> *2 g of protein per pound,* 3-4 grams of carbs per pound, and the rest fats. most your fats should be coming from whole eggs, and meat. There is not really a need for added fats when you are eating that much



Really, that much?

Seems a waste of money, your body cant use all that.

I maintain 215lbs at 10% bf max on 150gms a day max.


----------



## snake (Jan 18, 2015)

Remind me to ask for the math if I ever request info from Seek! :32 (20):


----------



## mickems (Jan 18, 2015)

Fruity said:


> To gain big mass muscle I need to eat at a *caloric *surplus, that surplus needs be no bigger then 400 *calories*.
> 
> 
> Im hearing a lot of  _bodybuilders need Carbohydrates_ too.
> ...




hey bro, if you have been keeping track of calories and proteins up until now, how is that done without math?  if you don't calculate anything, you're just guessing. guessing doesn't get you anywhere. .02


----------



## Fruity (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright. 

Im 180 pounds. So 180 times that by 2 and Iv got my daily intake of protein. 360 gram of protein.
Im 180 pounds. So times that by 4 and Iv got my daily intake of carbs. 720 carbs.

I can understand the carb bit but holy moley 360 g of protein, for real ?

And also where are the calories in this beautiful maths mess ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Canadian muscle said:


> 2 g of protein per pound, 3-4 grams of carbs per pound, and the rest fats. most your fats should be coming from whole eggs, and meat. There is not really a need for added fats when you are eating that much


That would be 520g protein for me. Not a chance lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Alright.
> 
> Im 180 pounds. So 180 times that by 2 and Iv got my daily intake of protein. 360 gram of protein.
> Im 180 pounds. So times that by 4 and Iv got my daily intake of carbs. 720 carbs.
> ...


180g  protein would be sufficient. And 2g carbs should be enough per pound of bw.

To understand calories multiply carb grams x 4 and protein grams times 4 and fat g by 9. Add up and that's cals.

So 180 x 4 = protein calories.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 18, 2015)

I think i can take quite a few carbs and protein of my intake as because most of my weight is just fat, especially the belly.
Am i right thinking this ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 18, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I think i can take quite a few carbs and protein of my intake as because most of my weight is just fat, especially the belly.
> Am i right thinking this ?


Probably. We are just giving you a starting number. You need to adjust the number up or down to keep the scale moving in the direction you want.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 18, 2015)

You said you wanted to bulk,  not maintain 10 percent body fat. And if you think your body can't handle that much protien and carbs while bulking then you're probably not training hard enoug .


----------



## Spongy (Jan 18, 2015)

I love spreadsheets


----------



## stonetag (Jan 18, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> You said you wanted to bulk,  not maintain 10 percent body fat. And if you think your body can't handle that much protien and carbs while bulking then you're probably not training hard enoug .


Off the subject, but where ya been Jax? Haven't seen much of ya brother!


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 18, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Off the subject, but where ya been Jax? Haven't seen much of ya brother!



Changes at work,  working extra hours. I barley have enough time to train. Im trying to pop in here again more frequently.


----------



## AndyUk (Jan 21, 2015)

N





Fruity said:


> Alright.
> 
> Im 180 pounds. So 180 times that by 2 and Iv got my daily intake of protein. 360 gram of protein.
> Im 180 pounds. So times that by 4 and Iv got my daily intake of carbs. 720 carbs.
> ...



When I started working out, My main goal was to keep things real simple,
Ok if your goal is competing then I would suggest a logged daily meal planner would be crucial,
Along with a training journal, etc etc.
My goal was to start off was to accumulate as much natural tissue as I could, obviously I kept a mental note, what works what doesn't,
Etc etc, including training & excercises, 
I would eat everything eating regularly every 2-3 hrs plus a pint of milk inbetween eating (upto 7pints daily).
I trained on a 3day wk routine 1st yr, 4day split 2nd yr,
Then every other day 3rd yr,
I paid close attention to squats alternating ass to heels deep squats 20-30reps for My sets
With parallel squats 6reps, occasionally 2-3rmax,
It's about 
Food, where talking over 5-6 meals here,
2-4 sweet potato 
3-4 cups cooked whole grain rice
800g loaf wholemeal bread (snack this twice between meals with cold meat/cheese, wash
Down with pint milk in between, & pint milk inbetween meals)
Man I could eat for ten people lol lol
If YA really serious (and Brave) try My protein shake post-workout,
All the Best.


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 21, 2015)

Increase work out everyday. just like that.


----------



## Paolos (Jan 21, 2015)

antique said:


> Really, that much?
> 
> Seems a waste of money, your body cant use all that.
> 
> I maintain 215lbs at 10% bf max on 150gms a day max.





Fruity said:


> Alright.
> 
> Im 180 pounds. So 180 times that by 2 and Iv got my daily intake of protein. 360 gram of protein.
> Im 180 pounds. So times that by 4 and Iv got my daily intake of carbs. 720 carbs.
> ...





Fruity said:


> I think i can take quite a few carbs and protein of my intake as because most of my weight is just fat, especially the belly.
> Am i right thinking this ?



So are you 215# at 10% max as you state or 180 with most of your weight being fat as you state? That will have a huge impact on your macros...
oh sorry macros require that math thing again....Im confused??????


----------



## Irish (Jan 21, 2015)

Paolos said:


> So are you 215# at 10% max as you state or 180 with most of your weight being fat as you state? That will have a huge impact on your macros...
> oh sorry macros require that math thing again....Im confused??????


You've quoted 2 different people mate


----------



## exhausted1 (Jan 27, 2015)

I usually have a 25/40/35 fats/protein/carb ratio for bulking. I split the types based on goal and type/time of eating.


----------

